
Ask HN: Hackerrank like platform for Semiconductor world? - raulbehl
How do you feel about a hackerrank&#x2F;programming based hiring platform catering to the semiconductor industry (interesting RTL Design and Verification problems). Given the times when everything is remote, I believe a platform like this would be helpful. Thoughts?
======
rajeshmr
You will likely miss out on some good candidates. Just saying. Programming
based hiring platforms are overrated imo.

~~~
raulbehl
But we might get access to a large pool of talent which would otherwise be
difficult to get in touch with? The industry still relies on resume screening
and telephonic interviews which means that the hiring team can only do so
much!

~~~
rajeshmr
Indeed, in terms of scale it does allow access to a larger pool! But the
reality is that even good candidates, on a given day can perform bad on these
platforms - and that becomes the basis for the initial impressions. How many
people would be willing to take up the next round of interview for a candidate
who might have otherwise performed bad on these platforms ?

Also, on the contrary, these platforms are used to eliminate a majority of
"unpromising" candidates. It's just the easy way out for recruiters -
outsourcing filtering mechanisms.

As such the hiring problem is multi-layered. Programming is just one aspect of
software engineering. Well designed software requires wearing multiple hats
and requires thinking which novice programmers lack.

When you make hiring a sport, you are likely to find more gamers of the
platform than real problem solvers.

Just read the comments on this article for the general feeling amongst
experienced developers : [https://dev.to/raddevon/hackerrank-is-teaching-you-
to-write-...](https://dev.to/raddevon/hackerrank-is-teaching-you-to-write-
terrible-code-3f1j)

